# is Micromax Funbook Pro worth buying compare to other budget tabs?



## Sarvesh Singh (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello,

I am planning to buy a budget tab with good specs.
I have choosen 

1. Mcromax funbook pro
2. Karbonn smart tab 2

Can you please guys suggest me if there is any cons of these tabs.
and can you please tell if i am able to connect these tabs from my phone through USB tethering for surfing.
and can i connet my keyboard and mouse with it.

Thanks


----------



## tech21 (Aug 27, 2012)

Micromax funbook pro seems great in all respects for a 10" tab in that price, but the stupidest thing they have done is Conditioned to work only with Tata 3g dongle. So its like if you're planning to use some other usb dongle, forget it!!!!!!


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 28, 2012)

I just got my hands on the funbook(not pro) and its too good for the price, so the funbook pro is supposed to be better than that, and I recommend it to anyone who is looking to buy a tab in low budget.



> but the stupidest thing they have done is Conditioned to work only with Tata 3g dongle. So its like if you're planning to use some other usb dongle, forget it!!!!!!


One can use any dongle, one just need to do some changes in the settings thats all


----------



## Sarvesh Singh (Aug 29, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I just got my hands on the funbook(not pro) and its too good for the price, so the funbook pro is supposed to be better than that, and I recommend it to anyone who is looking to buy a tab in low budget.
> 
> 
> One can use any dongle, one just need to do some changes in the settings thats all





Thanks aroranant...

But my que was...
Wether i can connect this tab from my phone using USB tethering to access internet.
and can i connect keyboard and mouse with tab.....

Last que :-- how will be the lifespan of this tablet.. and how reliable is the micromax quality and customer support.


----------



## achopra27 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes you can connect keyboard and mouse with Tab. Also you can connect Reliance netconnect.

With Funbook pro, they have given setting and option tosetup Reliance netconnect in mobile network, click on Access point, connect your dongle through micro USB, provide user name password.Disconnect device, reconnect it again and it will automatically connect to reliance netconnect.

Send you this email through reliance netconnect only.

Can't say good or bad tab, as I have not used any other tab. But still do all what you need. (battery time is less).


----------



## Sarvesh Singh (Aug 30, 2012)

Again my queston is :

Wether i can connect this tab from my phone using USB tethering to access internet.


----------



## dr.rdb (Sep 2, 2012)

karbonn said smart tab will be given Jelly Bean 4.1 update.

So it is better than Micromax.

check out micromax funbooks compared : Micromax Funbooks: Three Funbooks Compared


----------

